# Dwarf Gourami exceting very long poop



## praveentnair (May 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,

One of my Dwarf Gourami started excreting very long poop. He satrte dthis few days ago. I feed him, Omega freshwater flakes, Aqueon Betta food on a daily basis, twice a day. Once in a week i feed him frozen brineshrimp and frozen blood worms. Is this something i need to worry about? Is it some kind of disease that has any treatment? Should I move him to a QT? Attached are the pictures of my Dw.Gourami.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

They are being over-fed most likely..


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know if this is something to QT him for...?? But I think the food should be cut back and also changed. In my community tank where I have 3 DGs one just like this guy I like to feed a mix of Omega one cichlid pellets, NLS Marine fish formua(the ingredients are good don't judge lol) sometimes omega one algea wafers then frozen krill, frozen or live brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, daphnia, blood worms and the occasional cherry shrimp murder :-(. This is all throughout the week changed up, and only enough that'll be gone in a few minutes. Also fresh zucchini they like to pick at all day and sometimes even broccoli (the veggies are more like entertainment to them but good addition to their diet)


----------

